# Rescuing shipping damaged Bakhuis



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello all, 

I recently received a group of tincs in overnight delivery. A citronella and dwarf cobalt were fine, but a female Bakhuis was very cold and lethargic. I warmed her and put her in a quiet quarantine. She is able to move her body, but not her legs (and not eating). I am giving her metronidazole twice a day and baytril once a day. Any other thoughts (from anyone who has dealt with this issue) would appreciated.

Thanks, Richard in Staten island.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Richard. I have experienced this and the outcome was not good. The frog basically just wasted away.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

You could try a Pedilyte soak.

Hope she makes it...

Cheers,


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm sorry to report I lost the bakhuis today. It breaks my heart to think that I played a role in the loss of such a beautiful animal. Another lesson about shipping in very cold weather.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

In situations like that I think it's best to leave the frog in the shipping cup and in the shipping cooler at least overnight so that they can come back up to temp slowly. Putting a cold frog into a warm enviroment can be the shock that pushes them over the edge sometimes.

Regardless, I'm sorry you lost her. Hopefully the rest of the frogs will thrive.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Sorry to hear Richard,

I've had it happen to me as well, but rarely....thankfully.

I've even had someone in CA send me some frogs to NH in Dec without a heat pack , they were literally frozen....and 3 hours later started to move, and next day....they were eating. Amazingly. I still have them 3 years later.

My thoughts would have been to keep the animal in a quiet protected area and try Amphibian Ringers drips on its back. I'd be afraid dips and soaks might stress it more. Not that I am aware of any 'protocol' though.

Shawn


----------

